# leather work gloves/skiing



## SKIQUATTRO (May 17, 2010)

i see alot of patrollers and guys skiing with leather work gloves...looks like they are warm and can take a beating...been looking but cant find them...any suggestions?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 17, 2010)

Yep.  You're thinking of the Kinco gloves:

http://www.professionalequipment.com/kinco-insulated-leather-gloves-1927kw-s/leather-work-gloves/


----------



## bvibert (May 17, 2010)

Kinco's seem to be the most popular, though some guys just use whatever leather work gloves they can find at the hardware store.  I got some generic full leather work gloves that I sno-sealed last season for working at Sundown.  They worked great and kept my hands warm for a full season of working the lifts.  I didn't use them for skiing though.  My regular ski gloves have a full leather palm so they've been holding up fine too.


----------



## TheBEast (May 18, 2010)

Kinco is by far the best gloves I've ever used.  Totally durable and super warm.  Who would have thought a sub $25 glove would work so well.  Lather them up with some snow seal and you're ready!

We order them up by the dozen at Berkshire East....we've got a good majority of the patrol using them.

Pretty sure you can get them at Amazon too.
These are the ones we've been using the last few years.
http://www.kinco.com/products.html?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage_images.tpl&product_id=43&category_id=7


----------



## drjeff (May 18, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Yep.  You're thinking of the Kinco gloves:
> 
> http://www.professionalequipment.com/kinco-insulated-leather-gloves-1927kw-s/leather-work-gloves/



I picked up a pair of the Kombi version of those last November as my winter outdoor gloves (snowblowing, shoveling, cold weather football game tailgating, to/from the mountain gloves - just great stuff!  Warm, and with the snowseal,  dry!

The only thing that kept me from wearing them for skiing, is that for me, I like my ski gloves to be a little longer in the cuff, and for my glove cuff to go over my jacket sleeve cuff (just a personal preference thing)


----------



## bvibert (May 18, 2010)

drjeff said:


> The only thing that kept me from wearing them for skiing, is that for me, I like my ski gloves to be a little longer in the cuff, and for my glove cuff to go over my jacket sleeve cuff (just a personal preference thing)



I'm the same way, I like a glove with a gauntlet to cover my jacket sleeve cuff.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 18, 2010)

I'm the opposite.  I prefer my gloves under my jacket sleeves.  I have struggled to find a good no gauntlet glove that fits properly outside of dropping major duckets on say a Hestra glove.

Might have to look into the Kinco glove.  I enjoy my Level gloves, but they don't work with my soft shell on warmer days as the sleeves are too narrow on it and the gauntlet not big enough to go over the sleeve. 

Don't know why preference is what it is for under the sleeve.  The opposite just feels odd, like tucking pants into a pair of work boots.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 18, 2010)

Use Kinco's for my outside winter work snowblowing etc  Use full leather Rossi gore tex combo glove  for 15 degree and use Spyder full  leather w/goretex "lobster claw style" mittens when its mondo cold

These are great have last 3 fingers together but thumb and index finger are independent and have a glove like feel when gripping the ski pole but are super toasty


----------



## marcski (May 18, 2010)

Those look great. I'm going to order a pair...and they will be perfect for next winter as my winter mountain biking gloves!


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 19, 2010)

I have a pair of Scott Shelter gloves which has a very soft leather palm and are the warmest most comfortable gloves I have ever used. They retail for about $85 but I see there are places online you can get them for $60.
http://www.scott-sports.com/us_en/product/9370/48019/shelter


----------



## mishka (May 19, 2010)

More options:

motorcycle insulated leather gloves

http://myleather.com/c/Motorcycle-Gloves/all/2/162.html

Drivers Glove

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/3AJ24?Pid=search


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 27, 2010)

fyi....they have a new ski glove $19.99

http://www.gloves-online.com/proddetail.php?prod=S-901


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 27, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> fyi....they have a new ski glove $19.99
> 
> http://www.gloves-online.com/proddetail.php?prod=S-901



Not sure how new it is, but it is the best glove I have ever used.


----------



## TheBEast (Oct 27, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> fyi....they have a new ski glove $19.99
> 
> http://www.gloves-online.com/proddetail.php?prod=S-901



Looks like the same design/style as prior years, but a cheaper price option than Amazon, at least it looks cheaper than it was a couple years ago.


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 27, 2010)

TheBEast said:


> Looks like the same design/style as prior years, but a cheaper price option than Amazon, at least it looks cheaper than it was a couple years ago.



Amazon typically has free shipping.


----------



## TheBEast (Oct 27, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Amazon typically has free shipping.



http://www.amazon.com/Go-Gloves-Kinco-Ski-M/dp/B0013FE6PQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1288191042&sr=8-1

Yup, looks like they're $21.95 with free shipping and that other site had them for $19.95 + $6.95 shipping


----------



## smitty77 (Oct 29, 2010)

Best all-around cold weather work glove I have found:  http://jtillman.com/products/gloves/winter/1568/

I have yet to "wear out" a pair - they usually get too nasty inside or too cruddy on the outside before I'm able to wear through the fabric or split the fingers.  edit:  Oh, and no need to snoseal - the liner between the lining and the leather makes them waterproof.

AirGas welding supply has them (made by Radnor, but exact same glove) for $6 online.  Maybe more $$ in store, but not by much.  http://www.airgas.com/browse/productDetail.aspx?Category=262&product=RAD64057086

These are awesome gloves for working outside in the cold in situations where more dexterity is needed.  Insulated and half the price of Mechanix wear (also sold in non-insulated versions):
http://www.airgas.com/browse/productDetail.aspx?Category=262&product=TIL1485L


----------



## bigbog (Oct 29, 2010)

Marmot, Cloudveil have em'.   
$.01


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 29, 2010)

dont think i ever saw a marmot product for $10 bucks......$100 yes, $10, no


----------



## bvibert (Nov 1, 2010)

TheBEast said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Go-Gloves-Kinco-Ski-M/dp/B0013FE6PQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1288191042&sr=8-1
> 
> Yup, looks like they're $21.95 with free shipping and that other site had them for $19.95 + $6.95 shipping



Thanks for the link.  I've heard a lot of good things about these gloves, so I just ordered a pair to put through the paces of being a part-time liftie.  I used a pair of insulated leather work gloves (with sno-seal) from the hardware store last year that worked out well (the first pair of gloves that I didn't destroy in a season or less) except the lack of cuff allowed snow to get inside which was annoying.  I'm going to be interested to see how these compare.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 1, 2010)

should have mine tomorrow...


----------



## bigbog (Nov 2, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> dont think i ever saw a marmot product for $10 bucks......$100 yes, $10, no


Agreed!...replied a little late to earlier post, but those Kincos....at that price, I'd like to give them a try..  and for more than skiing...(up here).


----------



## Euler (Nov 4, 2010)

I used the Kinco insulated work glove (the "ski glove") exclusively last year and it was by far the best glove I've ever owned.  I treated the leather with mink oil and the gloves were warm and dry.  I've never been able to stomach splurging $50-100+ for a ski glove and have always bought low end waterproof breathable gloves that consistently fell short on the breathable part.  The treated Kincos are truly waterproof and breathable.  I will stick with them this season.

I find it really funny/pathetic that upscale brands are now fashioning pricier gloves to LOOK like these cheap gloves!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 4, 2010)

I got my Kinco's yesterday.  I ordered them from the Amazon link above and they got here in a couple days.  They look nice and durable, though they're a little more bulky than I was envisioning in my head.  They should be plenty warm though.  Now I just need to go pick up some more Sno-Seal since I used the last of mine on my work gloves last season.


----------



## tree_skier (Nov 6, 2010)

Have been using Kinco's for a couple of years.  $10.95 at WW building supply in Wilmington.  Going into my third season of my just ski pair, look like new, good well into the single digits, stick a handwarmer in when it pushes -10. Get the kind with cuffs.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 9, 2010)

kimco's came in, ordered the Large, too big, sold them to my partner, have to order the med


----------



## bvibert (Nov 9, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> kimco's came in, ordered the Large, too big, sold them to my partner, have to order the med



I measured my hand per their chart and was surprised to see they said I should have a Large.  Normally I wear an XL glove, but I went with what the chart said and ordered the L.  Luckily it fit.. well.. like a glove.  Big enough that I can move my fingers freely, but not so big that there's extra material at the fingertips.  I guess their gloves just run a little big.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 9, 2010)

i have flintstone hands and feet...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 10, 2010)

Kinco Ski Glove (med) on the way..$21.. free shipping


----------



## bvibert (Nov 10, 2010)

Does anyone have a good source for getting Sno-seal?  I planned on picking some up at EMS, but they don't carry it anymore. :-?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 12, 2010)

kinco ski glove just arrived...and do i dare say....they fit like a glove....snoseal going on tonight..


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 12, 2010)

i actually have Nikwax waterproofing wax for leather (in a  4fl oz tube) that i use on my leather hiking boots...looks like sno seal is the same thing, just a differnt name.....can i use the nikwax on my new kinco ski gloves.??


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 6, 2010)

finally got to wear em this weekend...in CT, temps in low 30s with wind..cutting down xmas tree...warm and comfy, not as soft and flexible as i'd like, they are quite stiff...wore them sunday leaf blowing and my hands were getting crampy, tired from the stress of my fingers flexing the glove...maybe more use and they'll soften up...still cant beat the price


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 6, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Does anyone have a good source for getting Sno-seal?  I planned on picking some up at EMS, but they don't carry it anymore. :-?



Brian, my local shop carries it.  I am going to grab some to seal the leather gloves I grabbed off of Tramdock.  I can keep it in my ski bag and let use it on Friday if we meet up at Sundown.


----------



## TheBEast (Dec 6, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> finally got to wear em this weekend...in CT, temps in low 30s with wind..cutting down xmas tree...warm and comfy, not as soft and flexible as i'd like, they are quite stiff...wore them sunday leaf blowing and my hands were getting crampy, tired from the stress of my fingers flexing the glove...maybe more use and they'll soften up...still cant beat the price



Have you snow sealed them?  After that and some uses they should "loosen" up and be quite comfortable all around.  They are a little bulkier, but worth it on the 0 degree days!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 6, 2010)

i did snoseal em......


----------



## marcski (Dec 6, 2010)

I bought a few pairs...one for myself and one for each of my biking buddies for a little holiday gift for them.  I ordered "XL's", they are HUGE.  Made for Sasquatch.  I am going to exchange them for "L's".  One of my buddy's may even take a "M".  They look good though...I'm psyched to try them. Now I need to find that jar of snoseal I bought a few months ago...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 6, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Brian, my local shop carries it.  I am going to grab some to seal the leather gloves I grabbed off of Tramdock.  I can keep it in my ski bag and let use it on Friday if we meet up at Sundown.



Thanks, looks like REI carries something similar that Carrie will hopefully be picking up for me this week.  I'd like to get them done before then.  It usually takes me a bit to do the job as I like to work it in good using a hair dryer to heat everything up.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 6, 2010)

I had ordered the L, but it was huge, got the Med....


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 6, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Thanks, looks like REI carries something similar that Carrie will hopefully be picking up for me this week.  I'd like to get them done before then.  It usually takes me a bit to do the job as I like to work it in good using a hair dryer to heat everything up.



I quickly glanced at the instructions when I bought the stuff.  So you heat up the gloves before applying or you heat up before applying and during application?  I am guess the heat is to open up the pores and increase penetration.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 6, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> I quickly glanced at the instructions when I bought the stuff.  So you heat up the gloves before applying or you heat up before applying and during application?  I am guess the heat is to open up the pores and increase penetration.



I do both, before and during.  I don't know that I'm necessarily doing it right, but that's what I used to do with leather hiking boots.  It's also the process that I used with some leather work gloves that I used last season (for work, not skiing) and it seemed to work well.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 15, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I got my Kinco's yesterday.  I ordered them from the Amazon link above and they got here in a couple days.  They look nice and durable, though they're a little more bulky than I was envisioning in my head.  They should be plenty warm though.  Now I just need to go pick up some more Sno-Seal since I used the last of mine on my work gloves last season.



I've used these for a few work days now, and one ski day (a CT powder day).  They've worked well, but are a bit on the bulky side.  They took a day or so to break in.

They were plenty warm enough this morning when it was around -1F and my hands stayed dry and comfortable for a few hours of powder skiing on Wednesday.


----------



## jaja111 (Jan 15, 2011)

I've been rocking the Kinco's since finding this thread and having ordered them off Amazon. No complaints here once they broke in a bit. They've been sno-sealed a second time after getting back from a day of very wet / heavy snow in Washington. They only failed at the end of the day and I'd have to say stayed dry longer than most gloves I've had before. I'm a believer now.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 18, 2011)

are the regular kinco gloves more flexible than the 'ski' glove?  i have the ski glove and its pretty hard to flex


----------



## bvibert (Jan 18, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> are the regular kinco gloves more flexible than the 'ski' glove?  i have the ski glove and its pretty hard to flex



I have the ski glove too.  It's not the most flexible glove out there, but it's getting better with usage.  My hands cramped up a bit the first day using them...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 6, 2011)

I just remembered that I lost one of my Kinco Ski gloves towards the end of last season.  Gonna have to order another pair!


----------



## adamh (Sep 11, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> are the regular kinco gloves more flexible than the 'ski' glove?  i have the ski glove and its pretty hard to flex



Yes. I have a pair of both and I found the ski glove too stiff. I use the regular ones in New England and I love them.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 23, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I just remembered that I lost one of my Kinco Ski gloves towards the end of last season.  Gonna have to order another pair!



Just ordered a replacement pair, should be here in the next week or so.  I think that was the only ski related item that I _need_ before the season starts..


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 14, 2012)

still trying to like these gloves...i find them stiff and cold..


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 14, 2012)

Do you have to treat these before wearing them (i.e. waterproof them?)


----------



## bvibert (Feb 14, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Do you have to treat these before wearing them (i.e. waterproof them?)



I did.  I've seen some out on the hill untreated as well.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 15, 2012)

i did treat them with snoseal....i'm finding my kinco ski glove stiff and cold....maybe the regualr insulated glove would be better


----------

